# Problème localisation iPod touch



## alex.gosh (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde. J'ai un léger problème mon touch localise tout le temps en région parisienne alors que j habite a cote de Toulon. Comment faire pour qu il me detecte sur Toulon. Merci d' avance


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2009)

Tu n'y peux rien sauf attendre....

Ce genre de mésaventure arrive quand la base de données de Google (qui recense toutes les bornes WiFi avec leur position GPS grace aux petites voitures de Google qui sillonnent la planète en permanence...) a enregistré une mauvaise donnée.

Du coup ta borne Wifi, sur laquelle est connectée ton iPOD Touch, est enregistrée en région parisienne...

Il va falloir attendre que les voitures de Google repassent à proximité de ton domicile pour que ta borne soit détectée à nouveau et cette fois positionnée correctement.


----------

